# Coole Displays auf dem Desktop - gdesklets einrichten

## slick

 :Exclamation:  Update: 17.02.05 - Die Anleitung ist inzwischen veraltet da das gesprochene Psi-Theme auf gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org nicht mehr gepflegt wird und dort entfernt wurde. Es läßt sich jedoch (noch) über Portage installieren, Einzelheiten in diesem Thread. Alternative Links am Ende des Artikels. Tote Links sind in Rot!

gdesklets ist ein Programm was es uns ermöglicht kleine "Applets" auf dem Desktop darzustellen. 

Hier einige Screenshots

gdesklets besteht aus 3 Komponenten, der eigentlichen Software für gdesklets (gdesklets-core), den Sensoren und den Displays. Das ganze funktioniert in etwa so: Der Sensor fragt das System nach bestimmten Informationen ab und gdesklets stellt das Ganze mit einem Display dar. 

Im Portagetree sind auch Sensoren und Displays vorhanden, ich will hier aber auf die manuelle Installation eingehen, einfach emergen kann ja jeder  :Wink:  

Auf diesem Screenshot ist rechts das PSI-Theme zu sehen auf dessen Installation ich hier eingehen will.

Das PSI-Theme ist eine Sammlung von Sensoren und Displays die als Basis für manch andere Sensoren und Displays dienen.

Zuerst emergen wir gdesklets. ({So Aug 08, 2004} aktuell: gdesklets-core-0.26.2) Da das Paket z.Z. für x86 maskiert ist demaskieren wir es hierzu. Siehe Portage-Guide  oder Masked Packages FAQ

Hinweis: bei der Installation von gdesklets wird ggf. fast das komplette gnome-paket installiert, d.h. wir benötigen relativ lang für das installieren, natürlich auch entsprechend Plattenplatz. Als root:

```
emerge gdesklets-core
```

Ein paar Kaffee's, ein Schläfchen und andere Freizeitaktivitäten später ist es fertig und wir können uns an das Einrichten von Sensoren und Displays wagen.

Die folgende Schritte als User unter welchem unter X gdesklets laufen soll:

Das Grundpaket für das PSI-Theme ist hier zu finden. Wir laden beide Files (PsiDisplayPackage*.tar.gz und  PsiSensorPackage*.tar.gz) runter. 

Wir legen uns ein temporäres Verzeichnis ~/unpack an und entpacken zuerst PsiSensorPackage*.tar.gz nach ~/unpack. Jetzt installieren wir die Sensoren, (Merke: Sensoren müssen immer installiert werden!), das passiert durch das Install*.bin im jeweiligen Unterverzeichnis. Dabei werden die nötigen Scripte nach ~/.gdesklets/Sensors kopiert. Folgende Befehlszeile kann uns hierbei die Arbeit etwas abnehmen:

```
find ~/unpack -iname 'Install*.bin' -exec {} \;
```

Die Sensoren wurden installiert und wir leeren unser unpack-Verzeichnis wieder. 

Und jetzt die Displays, wir entpacken PsiDisplayPackage*.tar.gz nach ~/unpack. Das Verzeichnis ~/unpack/Themes kopieren wir nach ~/.gdesklets/ Alle *.display-Files aus dem Verzeichnis psi-displays-v* nach ~/.gdesklets.

Das Grundsystem ist installiert. Jetzt können wir das Verzeichnis ~/unpack wieder löschen.

Zum erstmaligen Einrichten/Testen von gdesklets gehen wir wie folgt vor: Wir starten auf einer Konsole (unter X, als User) gdesklets. Das Programm bleibt laufen und bringt nur ein paar Statusmeldungen. Ungefähr so:

```
** (gdesklets:3092): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type

Error loading target html

Could not connect to gnome-session. GNOME session management will not be

available for this application.

gDesklets 0.26.2

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 The gDesklets Team
```

Die Warnungen sind dabei (anscheinend) nicht störend

Auf einer neuen(!) Konsole können wir jetzt neue Displays hinzufügen.

```
cd ~/.gdesklets

gdesklets info.display
```

Nun sollte nach kurzer Zeit eine neues Display erscheinen, welches wir plazieren können. Beenden wir nun auf der ersten Konsole gdesklets merkt sich das Programm alle erfolgreich geladenen Displays und lädt diese bei erneutem Start wieder.

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

```
** (gdesklets:3092): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type

Error loading target html

Could not connect to gnome-session. GNOME session management will not be

available for this application.

gDesklets 0.26.2

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 The gDesklets Team

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

[/home/user/.gdesklets/info.display]

```

Nun brauchen wir nurnoch dafür sorgen daß gdesklets automatisch mit dem Windowmanager gestartet werden. Die Möglichkeiten unterscheiden sich je nach Windowmanager.

Wird ein Display aufgrund eines Fehlers nicht geladen liegt das meist an Abhängigkeiten des Displays von bestimmten Sensoren, hier empfiehlt sich die jeweilige README oder die Homepage des Displays. Ein nicht erfolgreich geladenes Display wird nicht automatisch neu geladen beim Neustart von gdesklets.

Die Displays lassen sich mit der mittleren Maustaste verscheiben und über ein Menü auf einen rechten Mausklick konfigurieren.

Weitere Sensoren und Displays

Feedback welcome  :Very Happy: 

Ergänzung

Folgende Userflags und Versionen wurden benutzt (Stand: So Aug 08, 2004)

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -Os -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

USE="-arts -alsa -cups crypt gd -gnome -gpm -gtk java kde mozilla -mbox maildir moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mmx qt samba sse -spell -slang X"
```

gdesklets-core-0.26.2

PsiDisplayPackage-20040420.tar.gz oder  auf Mirrors

PsiSensorPackage-20040420.tar.gz oder auf Mirrors

Last edited by slick on Thu Feb 17, 2005 12:29 pm; edited 22 times in total

----------

## Sas

Das KDE-Äquivalent dazu heißt übrigens Superkaramba.

Und slick, tu uns allen doch bitte den Gefallen und lass das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS weg, sondern verweise lieber auf den Portage-Guide  :Wink: 

Ansonsten gut gemacht!

----------

## slick

EDIT: Link auf Masked Packages FAQ hinzugefügt.

Ich habe hier übrigens gdesklets auf KDE laufen.  Ich hoffe niemand schlägt mich jetzt für  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Naja, ich hatte halt keine Lust, das halbe Gnome-Paket zu kompilieren, deshalb nutze ich Superkaramba.

----------

## Jan42

@ Slick

Danke, gute Anleitung, jetzt läuft es auch bei mir. 

siehe: Screenshot

Ich hab die displays etwas umgebaut, die Orginale haben mir nicht so gefallen.

----------

## Master-Romeo

Spitze !!! Sogar ich habs hinbekommen, allerdings tu ich mir noch ein bisschen schwer neue displays zu installieren, der gibt mir jedesmla die Fehlermeldung, dass die datei nicht installiert hätte. Das passiert beispielsweise bei clock.display, obwohl eine clock.display im gdesklets ordern vorhanden ist. und acuh bei anderen displays kommt der fehler, obwohl ich die selbe installationsroutine ienghalten hab.

kann es sein, dass irgendwelche packete verarltet sind oder so ???

SEbsatian

----------

## slyght

[edit]

Habe mal superkaramba getestet, aber ich krieg das mit dem transparenten Hintegrund irgendwie nicht hin :/

Nachdem ich die FAQ gelesen hab, in der stand, dass der background möglichst centered oder stretched sein sollte, hab ich ihn folgendermaßen eingestellt

```
fbsetbg -c background.jpg
```

Der Hintergrund vom Theme ist allerdings trotzdem schwarz...

Hab KDE 3.3 installiert, nutze aber fluxbox

Gruß,

slyghtLast edited by slyght on Wed Oct 06, 2004 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ank666

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab gdesklets auch nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet, 

allerdings möchte ich gerne noch das Wetter Desklet benutzen,

jedoch kann ich irgendwie die Wetterinfos bei Yahoo nicht 

einholen bzw. nicht verarbeiten, ich benötige keinen Proxy

und im Script rumfummel hat auch nix gebracht.  :Sad: 

Kann mir dabei evtl. jemand weiterhelfen,

wäre wirklich sehr nett.

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Hallo!

Ich habe die gdesklets Installiert, gdesklets selbst läuft so, wie in dem thread oben beschrieben, aber ich kann keine Displays laden.

Es popt ein Fenster auf, das mir sagt das die Sensoren nicht richtig installiert worden sind, obwohl beim Installieren selbiger keine Fehlermeldungen kamen und sogar das Fenster aufgepopt ist, in dem stand, dass sie nun benutzt werden können  :Question: 

----------

## slick

Welche Displays hast Du installiert? Bestimmt zusätzliche zu den oben beschriebenen. Da mußt Du auf der Seite oder der Readme (des Displays) nochmal nachlesen welche Sensoren dafür benötigt werden. Viele Displays benötigen meist noch extra Sensoren welche extra runtergeladen und installiert werden müssen.

Bitte Feedback bei Lösung / Nicht-Lösung.

----------

## Invad0r

Also ich hab mir die auch grad installiert, aber ich hab Problem wenn ich jetzt als User "gdesklets ~/.gdesklets/info.display" eingebe. Ich hab mal als root geguckt ob der .display vorhanden ist und er ist da! Ich weiss nicht genau woran das liegen kann... Kommt es vielleicht daher, dass mein .gdesklets Verzeichniss im /root liegt? Ich hab da doch gar keine Rechte...

Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen  :Very Happy: 

Gruß Invad0r

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Kommt es vielleicht daher, dass mein .gdesklets Verzeichniss im /root liegt? Ich hab da doch gar keine Rechte...

 

Hast Du gdesklets etwa als root gestartet? Dann kanns nicht gehen. Du mußt gdesklets als der User ausführen unter dem auch X läuft. Die Sensoren und Displays müssen auch als User installiert werden (zumindest wenn manuell installiert nach der Anleitung oben). Wenn Du das jetzt alles als Root installiert hast (und die Sensoren /Displays in /root/.gdesklets sind, verschiebe das Verzeichnis /root/.gdesklets nach /home/USER/.gdesklets und setze die Rechte (als root) mit 

```
chown -R USER: /home/USER/.gdesklets
```

 entsprechend. USER ist hierbei der Username.

Ich werde mal die Anleitung ergänzen... was welcher User macht. Sicher ist sicher...

----------

## Jan42

Mal das ganze Spiel auf die Gentoo Methode:

Im Portage sind im Augenblick folgende Displays und Sensoren vorhanden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  x11-plugins/desklet-battery [ Masked ]
> 
>       Homepage:    http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=47
> ...

 

Einfach mit emerge installieren und der Rest funktioniert wie von Slik beschrieben, die Displays liegen im Ordnern /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/ und die Sensoren wurden automatisch installiert. 

z.B. Gnome-Commander und emelFM2 kann man beibringen .display Dateien mit gdesklets zu öffnen, dann kann man Displays einfach per Klickbunti starten - hab auch nicht ständig lust Befehle zu tippen  :Wink: 

----------

## Menetekel23

Ich habe Probleme mit Gdesklets und xcompmgr -c: 

Gdesklets mit  xcompmgr -c :

http://www.christoph-hoerth.de/pics/gdesklets_mit_xcompmgr.png

Gdesklets ohne  xcompmgr -c :

http://www.christoph-hoerth.de/pics/gdesklets_ohne_xcompmgr.png

Kann man irgendwie die Schatten für Gdesklets deaktivieren?

----------

## Toastbrot

gdesklets läuft bei mir ganz gut, soweit keine Probleme. Allerdings habe ich unter IceWM für jedes Display in der TRaskleiste unten ein Task auf. So habe ich die Leiste schon vollkommen auf wenn "nur" die desklets an sind  :Sad: 

Zweites Problem ist, wie ich die zusammen mit bzw. nach meinem Windowmaker (IceWM) starten kann, also per Script.

----------

## Toastbrot

also, gestartet bekomme ich das Teil jetzt ohne Probleme, einfach eine Datei "startup" in ~/.icewm erstellen und die entsprehenden Befehle eintragen. Allerdings geht immernoch für jedes Display von gdesklets ein Task in der Taskleiste auf, das ist schlecht! Selbst wenn ich das mit

```
gdesklets > /dev/null &
```

 starte, bringt mir das nichts.

dit: Problem selber gelöst! Ist WM abhängig, hab mal die IceWM Configs durchgesucht und was passendes gefunden...

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung wenn ich etwas öffen will.

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gdesklets/factory/SensorFactory.py", line 83, in create_sensor

    sensor = module.new_sensor(args)

  File "./Theme/__init__.py", line 112, in new_sensor

    def new_sensor(args): return apply(Theme, args)

  File "./Theme/__init__.py", line 31, in __init__

    for a in output[0].split():

IndexError: list index out of range
```

Gruss Dave

----------

## fvant

passiert mich auch, hab keine  losung gefunden

----------

## RUDIII

Allgemein zu Linux und Desklets gibs:

http://www.linux-style.de/

Da gibs n HowTo

----------

## flubber

mod-edit: dieses Post hier angehangen --slick

Hallo, ich habe folgendes gemergt:

gentoo gdesklets-core # emerge -s gdesklets-core

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gdesklets-core ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  gnome-extra/gdesklets-core

      Latest version available: 0.34.3

      Latest version installed: 0.34.3

      Size of downloaded files: 1,098 kB

      Homepage:    http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org

      Description: GNOME Desktop Applets: core library for the desktop applets

      License:     GPL-2

Nur starten läßt sich das Teil unter gnome nicht. Ich habe es mal in der Konsole getestet:

/usr/bin/gdesklets start

Rausgekommen ist folgendes:

Error in the core! Please report this bug!

[EXC]exceptions.LookupError:

[EXC]no codec search functions registered: can't find encoding

in /usr/bin/gdesklets: line 3 ?

in /usr/lib/gdesklets/main/__init__.py: line 78 ?

in /usr/lib/gdesklets/utils/i18n.py: line 23 Translator

in /tmp/stage1root/usr/lib/python2.3/gettext.py: line 416 translation

in /tmp/stage1root/usr/lib/python2.3/gettext.py: line 176 __init__

in /tmp/stage1root/usr/lib/python2.3/gettext.py: line 304 _parse

[---]/tmp/stage1root/usr/lib/python2.3/gettext.py

[---]  299                 for i in range(len(tmsg)):

[---]  300                     catalog[(msgid1, i)] = tmsg[i]

[---]  301             else:

[---]  302                 if self._charset:

[---]  303                     msg = unicode(msg, self._charset)

[ERR]> 304                     tmsg = unicode(tmsg, self._charset)

[---]  305                 catalog[msg] = tmsg

[---]  306             # advance to next entry in the seek tables

[---]  307             masteridx += 8

[---]  308             transidx += 8

[---]  309

[---]  310     def gettext(self, message):

Weiß jemand wo ich suchen muß?

Flubber

----------

## slick

Post an diesen Thread angehangen *bump*

----------

## amdunlock

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der geschwindigkeit aus? also mekrt man, dass man etwas im bg laufen hat, vor allem, wenn man ein fenster über das applet zieht? und bei den sensoren, ist dann bei spielen immer ein ruckeln zu sehen, wenn es läuft? thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also die Performance beim spielen kann schon beeinträchtigt werden, jenachdem welche Desklets du laufen hast.

Wenn du z.b. nen CPU-Meter laufen hast, frist das schon ein wenig.

Ich habe mir deshalb für die meisten Games startscripte angelegt, die vor dem Spielstart die gdesklets killen und nach dem Spiel wieder starten.

----------

## flubber

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, auf meinem alten System hatte ich die Anzeigen füt CPU, Memory, Platte, Netzwerk usw. permanent mitlaufen, da habe ich keinerlei Einbußen bemerkt. 

Allerdings will das Zeug auf meinem neuen System nicht, siehe Posting weiter oben.

Flubber

----------

## Anarcho

Kommt stark auf den jeweiligen Sensor an. 

Wenn du CPU jede 0,5 sek holen musst, dann stört das schon. Alleine das unterbrechen des aktuellen tasks.

----------

## flubber

Bei mir holt der die CPU alle 1sec.

Ich habe mein Problem jedenfalls gelöst, einfach die neueste Python-Version gemrged und python-update gemacht. Fertig  :Very Happy: 

Flubber

----------

## gabelhonz

Zum Wetter Display: 

```
 x11-plugins/desklet-goodweather [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.4

      Size of downloaded files: 1,424 kB

      Homepage:    http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=93

      Description: A desklet showing a weather forecast for the coming week

      License:     as-is

```

dann einfach auf www.weather.com gehen und Stadt eingeben.

Beispiel:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/local/GMXX0063?from=search_city

und dann den GMXX0063 Location-Code rauskopieren und ins Config des Displays einfügen.

GMXX0063=Karlsruhe

ist bei mir immer Top Aktuell, und das Display sieht auch sehr schön aus !

gruß  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hi,

habe gdesklets-core und anschließend desklet-sysinfo emerged. Wenn ich gdesklet als user starte sieht das so aus:

```

bash-2.05b$ gdesklets

Could not connect to gnome-session. GNOME session management will not be

available for this application.

gDesklets 0.26.1

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 Martin Grimme, Christian Meyer, Jesse Andrews

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

```

Leider steht mir weder unter root als auch user ~/.gdesklet zur verfügung. 

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## gabelhonz

du musst mit gdesklets dann deine verschiedenen Displays starten.

also z.B. 

```
gdesklets desklet-sysinfo
```

beim nächsten mal gibst dann nur noch gdesklets ein und er lädt alle wieder hoch.

gruß

----------

## benjamin200

benjamin200 schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BeitragVerfasst am: Mo Apr 25, 2005 9:54 am    Titel:
> 
> du musst mit gdesklets dann deine verschiedenen Displays starten.
> ...

 

Meldung: Could not add display: this display can't added because the file doesn't exist.

benjamin200 schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider steht mir weder unter root als auch user ~/.gdesklet zur verfügung.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch?
> ...

 

Irgendwas läuft falsch, wieso steht .gdesklet nicht unter home zur Verfügung?

----------

## benjamin200

Gelöst:

```

bash-2.05b$ cd /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/SysInfo/

bash-2.05b$ gdesklets sysinfo.display

bash-2.05b$ gdesklets

```

Wie kann ich das beim Windowsmanger einstellen, das gdesklet immer automatisch gestartet wird?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## oma

 *Sandal Tolk wrote:*   

> Ich habe die gdesklets Installiert, gdesklets selbst läuft so, wie in dem thread oben beschrieben, aber ich kann keine Displays laden.
> 
> Es popt ein Fenster auf, das mir sagt das die Sensoren nicht richtig installiert worden sind, obwohl beim Installieren selbiger keine Fehlermeldungen kamen und sogar das Fenster aufgepopt ist, in dem stand, dass sie nun benutzt werden können 

  Wie es immer so ist - never touch a running system. Grad lief´s noch - wollte einen Button in dem circlebuttonbar hinzufügen - mußte das Display neu starten und schon jammer er rum der Sensor sei nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert. Hab das .bin File nochmal gestartet welches auch promt die Installation bestätigte - bloß starten läßt sich der Sensor nicht - meldung wie im quote beschrieben. Folgende Meldung gibts dann in der Konsike noch: 

```
gdesklets circlebuttonbar.display 

Error loading target html

/usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated

  client.set_restart_command(1, [sys.argv[0]])

gDesklets 0.26.2

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 The gDesklets Team

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

```

 die anderen 2 Sensoren (GoodWeather und sysinfo) klappen übrigens anstandslos... :Question: 

----------

